# I see funny Americans who claim cars are expensive in USA



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

The price of a 2nd hand Hyundai Accent from the year 2006 is more than 30 times the monthly minumum wage salary in Turkey.

How many times the monthly minunum wage salary would it be in USA?


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Well our currency has not been debased to s####


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Well our currency has not been debased to s####


It is not only that. Taxes are also too great in Turkey.

Cars are more expensive in dollars as well in Turkey.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I don't understand the second hand car market in Turkey.

Bought a new Ford Fiesta from an Istanbul Ford dealership in 2013 and paid £10,000 which I thought was a good price. 

Super reliable car and perfect for use in a huge, busy metropolis like Istanbul. 

Checked the value last week and was told I could get £12,000 if I sold it.

Will hang on to it - great on fuel, easy to park and quite nippy!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

atsizat said:


> It is not only that. Taxes are also too great in Turkey.
> 
> Cars are more expensive in dollars as well in Turkey.


Agreed. I pay tax in Turkey as well as in the UK and Turkish tax is less progressive than UK tax. No wonder so many people are falling over themselves to come to the UK!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Recep Tayyip Erdogan (just sayin'...)


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

In past couple of years, I've seen old 90s beaters with a $6500 price tag. On some of those shady, fly-by-night car lots. I can just imagine somebody buying one because they badly need a car. And financing it at a ridiculously high interest rate. Only to have the car break down a couple of weeks later. After the standard 15 day, 500 mile implied warranty has expired.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

progmatist said:


> In past couple of years, I've seen old 90s beaters with a $6500 price tag. On some of those shady, fly-by-night car lots. I can just imagine somebody buying one because they badly need a car. And financing it at a ridiculously high interest rate. Only to have the car break down a couple of weeks later. After the standard 15 day, 500 mile implied warranty has expired.


In Turkey, buying any car is luxury since you have to work for long time with minumum wage salary.

6500 dollars isn't a lot of money for an american.

What is monthly minumum wage salary in USA? 1500 dollars?

Monthly minumum wage salary in Turkey is 300 dollars. Plus, cars are also a lot higher price in dollars due to the high taxes in Turkey.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

atsizat said:


> In Turkey, buying any car is luxury since you have to work for long time with minumum wage salary.
> 
> 6500 dollars isn't a lot of money for an american.
> 
> ...


Minimum wage in the US is less than half what is required just to pay rent and utilities on an apartment. In pretty much every major city nationwide. Pre-pandemic, one had to work 2 or 3 jobs just to get by.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

in the US most people get loans to buy cars - not sure how this works in Turkey where gov bonds are at 14% but inflation is 80% - what rate would a rational lender charge?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Bwv 1080 said:


> in the US most people get loans to buy cars - not sure how this works in Turkey where gov bonds are at 14% but inflation is 80% - what rate would a rational lender charge?


Cars are more affordable in the USA than they are in the rest of the world, which means cars are not expensive in USA.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Bwv 1080 said:


> in the US most people get loans to buy cars - not sure how this works in Turkey where gov bonds are at 14% but inflation is 80% - what rate would a rational lender charge?


And the shady, fly-by-night dealers cater to people with bad or no credit. Charging a much higher interest rate than a reputable dealer or finance company. One of the ways it costs more to be poor in the US. And BTW: the shady dealers buy from wholesalers the junk trade-ins the reputable dealers auction off.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

progmatist said:


> Minimum wage in the US is less than half what is required just to pay rent and utilities on an apartment. In pretty much every major city nationwide. Pre-pandemic, one had to work 2 or 3 jobs just to get by.


that's because minimum wage isn't supposed to be the goal. If somebody needs more money, they get a skill that is worth something and go get a better job. Its simple.

you have to be able to generate revenue for your employer to be worth more money. That's how it works.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Nate Miller said:


> that's because minimum wage isn't supposed to be the goal. If somebody needs more money, they get a skill that is worth something and go get a better job. Its simple.


In theory, yes. In reality, people with Bachelor's Degrees are baristas at Starbucks. Just one of many examples.


----------

